# I need a dust collector.



## bigarm (Mar 11, 2015)

I would like suggestions for specific dust collectors. I have been doing some research but really don't know much and am confused. My shop is multi-purpose. I am mainly a bullet caster and reloader but also use my shop for wood projects. I find the dust goes everywhere and gets into everything. It is a big annoyance and takes a whole lot of cleaning, plus I am sure it is a health hazard. I would like something portable and capable but at a reasonable price. I see that Rockler has one: http://www.rockler.com/portable-dust-collector 
that looks like it would work, but I know nothing about them. Also, Amazon has a bunch, many with free shipping that would help with expenses. So, please give me specific suggestions as I would like to buy one fairly soon and just need ideas of ones that will work at reasonable prices and are quality enough to be able to be used without breaking right away. Doesn't have to be the best and newest, just reliable and able to be used for several things (table saw, miter saw, router) not at the same time. Easy to use and set up would be nice also. Thanks.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Harbor Freight has one just like that for less than 1/2 that price. Get their green one it has a induction motor and is quieter. I have 2 of those and love them. http://www.harborfreight.com/13-gallon-industrial-portable-dust-collector-31810.html
And if you have a 20% off coupon, even cheaper. Stay away from their red unit as it is loud. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

What power tools do you have? With small stuff you can get by with a shop vac and separator. If you are considering that HF unit, I suggest you look at the next one up  It won't take up any more space and has much better reviews.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have experience with different brands so I can't make a comparison. I have two of the Harbor Freight dust collectors, one on my table saw and another on my stroke sander and they are working fine. In the current "Wood" magazine there is a coupon in it for $159.99.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Actually you really should look into get two different systems. First should be a "air filtration system" This style you usually mount it close to the center of your work shop close to the ceiling. This style will exchange the air in the whole room to help remove the small particles that get past the dust collector.
Now for the second one the dust collector that one you will move it from tool to tool to collect all the big stuff. Here are a couple of pictures what I am trying to describe............:thumbsup:


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have these 4 dust collectors in my shop:

JET DC-650BK Dust Collector with Bag Filter Kit ( I paid $275)

JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter ( I paid $300)

I also have the grizzly G0738 hanging air filter that was just on sale for $109. That sale ended 3/8, they might still price match, I don't know. 

Finally I have the wall mount 1 hp grizzly G0710P (paid about $150?)

I have 4 because I had a half shop in the basement of my old place, and the other half of my stuff in the garage. I did all my turning in the basement and in the garage for the woodworking, if that makes sense. I just had limited space...

Both my jet collectors do a great job. If I had known of the HF ones when I bought these in 2011, I would have gotten that. The grizzly I just bought, I figured I'll move one hanging air filter to each end of my shop and let them go. At $109 it was too cheap to pass up. The hanging air filters are amazing. Set them to a few hours and they just run. I let them run when I leave the shop too, and nothing has that fine coat of wood dust all over it when you come back. You will consciously breathe easier too, if you're not wearing a mask at all times. 

I'm plus one for a floor mount vac and a hanging air filter


----------



## bigarm (Mar 11, 2015)

I found the coupon for the Harbor Freight one. That certainly is a good price if it works fine. Thanks for the help!


----------



## klassenl (Jan 2, 2011)

I have one just like that from the Canadian equivalent of Harbour Freight, Princess Auto. It works well. Let's face it, there's a motor and an impeller. Why pay $500 when you can get the same thing, perhaps made in the same factory, for $200.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hang on.....to make sure it's "the same" you need to look at impeller size, motor size, ect. Just cause they look the same doesn't mean they are....


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi bigarm,recognize your handle from the 1911 group.Welcome....this is a very good group,genuinely helpful.

We build our own DC's and parts(metal fittings) here at my shop.So,my views are a bit skewed from the day to day....over the counter,opinions.

Generally,smoke rises and particulates fall.A fume hood for our welder sees us utilizing serious "up draft" systems.Heavy solids,router chips if you were using a stock dupe machine....really would prefer a downdraft approach.

There are areas in the wood shop where both,up AND down are appropriate,and...at the same time.Not trying to complicate things.....but really examine what it is you're trying to remove.The heavier the chip....the more it needs to go low.

A general air cleaner is a mighty nice start,you can make them out of house fans/filters....or buy them,usually under 300.Get a flow "plan" with either.You want your workstation to be in the upwind side of the flow pattern.

Next would be a single stage,"bagger" style collector.These rely on proper,end filtering to do their job.So suspect any and all claims on their bags/cartridges micron numbers.Proper end filters come from good suppliers and are what makes these baggers work.The interesting part to these is that....even if you step up to a larger two stage unit(cyclone,etc),you can keep the small baggers as roll around portable units.I love ours.

So,snag a cheap bagger,throw a nice filter on it......and a room cleaner...maybe another bx fan.This is pretty durn efficient.Run that for awhile,and make assessment as to what else your shop needs.


----------



## bigarm (Mar 11, 2015)

BWSmith:
Yes I am one and the same from the 1911 forum. My first love are 1911's, although I have been on a Smith revolver kick lately. My main hobbies revolve around guns; casting, loading, USPSA and 3 gun. However, I retired in June of last year and have begun finally using my saws, etc. I am enjoying this new to me hobby, but really just in the learning stage. I definitely need to do something about the dust as it gets all over my loading equipment and is a real pain to clean up. Thanks for the info!


----------



## imknotsquare (Mar 8, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> What power tools do you have? With small stuff you can get by with a shop vac and separator. If you are considering that HF unit, I suggest you look at the next one up  It won't take up any more space and has much better reviews.


What do you mean by small stuff? I too am looking for a dust collector system, I have already found a separator to attach it to my shop vac. So, if this shop vac and seperator work ok then maybe I shouldnt invest in a collector system and apply the cash to domething else. Collector systems do the same thing a vacuum does. Doesn't it?


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

imknotsquare said:


> What do you mean by small stuff? I too am looking for a dust collector system, I have already found a separator to attach it to my shop vac. So, if this shop vac and seperator work ok then maybe I shouldnt invest in a collector system and apply the cash to domething else. Collector systems do the same thing a vacuum does. Doesn't it?


Big stuff - stationary tools like table saws, bandsaws, jointers, ...
Small stuff - Random Orbital sanders, hand held routers, track saws, table top tools, ...

While a DC and shop vac have similar functions, they really are not the same. Shop vacs have low airflow CFM, DCs have high CFM. It's the flow that takes the chips and dust away, not the static pressure (aka suction). While a shop vac with separator is fine for the small tools, it will never handle the big stuff very well. I think it would be a good idea to start with a separator+shop vac but be aware that if you are at all serious about dust collection and have large tools you will want a 4" port or higher DC. You will still use the shop vac so it's not a waste.

I have a shop vac + separator + auto switch on a cart and use it a lot with my ROS, pocket hole jig, belt sander, hand held router, SCMS, table top sanders. But my router table, bandsaw, table saw and others are hooked up to the big DC.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

bigarm said:


> BWSmith:
> Yes I am one and the same from the 1911 forum. My first love are 1911's, although I have been on a Smith revolver kick lately. My main hobbies revolve around guns; casting, loading, USPSA and 3 gun. However, I retired in June of last year and have begun finally using my saws, etc. I am enjoying this new to me hobby, but really just in the learning stage. I definitely need to do something about the dust as it gets all over my loading equipment and is a real pain to clean up. Thanks for the info!


Dust on reloading equipment. That sounds like my shop. I also really like the old smith revolvers.


----------



## imknotsquare (Mar 8, 2015)

Makes sense. So I guess I have a couple of big tools lol, And ofcourse looking to buy more. Might be a good idea to purchse DC now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bigarm (Mar 11, 2015)

Went to Harbor Freight today and bought the dust collector (the bigger one), but they did not have the accessory kit available. I can order a kit online, but thought I would ask what attachments I need to have and probably just buy them from Amazon or something. The closest Home Depot, etc, is about 45-50 miles one way from me. I know I will need some kind of 4" hose. I assume I will need fittings to attach to my tools. I will be using it with a table saw, miter saw, router and probably a sander. Are there attachments that you recommend?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Harbor Freight also sells just the hose for about 20 bucks but it's an online thing only. I was at a Harbor Freight store this afternoon and they had the hose kit there for I believe 54 bucks. It came with a hose and a couple gates and a couple other attachments.


----------



## bigarm (Mar 11, 2015)

Put the dust collector together this afternoon. I have no idea why they even include directions. They are so bad you do better without them. Took a few hours with some breaks, but finally got it done. Now I have to figure out what accessories I need to fit to each tool and get this thing going. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Comedic relief(Chiwan constructions.....err,instructions).

Need a decision right about here.....

Short term,no inspections;you can make a case for plastic pipe.

Long term,pass insurance and OSHA muster;you'll want metal.

There's a metric ton of info on this and other sites on how to solve basically,transition problems.With plastic,you will be sucking on the supply line teat.Meaning you don't or can't make large plastic fittings.BUT....that hasn't stopped anyone from finding very creative ways to make adapters(transitions).Heat works wonders with plastic,from a swaging standpoint......and bending.Googlefoo plastic conduit benders(hot boxs).

Metal ducts......you can have ANYTHING you want.With just a few tools it's,stupid fast.Most folks aren't willing to invest in sheet metal tools because they're broke from buying WW equipment.If you find yourself at a complete rd block,let me know....we can guvment in a few special pcs in metal,you cover shipping.


----------

